# I've been through divorce and learned a lot



## David Wimberley (Jun 3, 2019)

Hi all, 

I've been through a divorce, after a 20-year relationship, 17 of those years married. I've learned a lot. I'm here to continue to learn, and to offer help and support to any who need it. I've seen so many people, men especially, suffer unnecessarily during and after a divorce, holding onto illusions of life as it was. I just want to give back, and to continue to learn. 

Anything you want to know about me, feel free to ask and I'll share it.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Two things come to mind-

#1: How long have you been divorced, and what is your current lifestyle and happiness, compared to before? Is the grass greener?
#2: Looking back at the 17 years you were married, 20 year relationship, was there something you could have done to prevent whatever led to the divorce?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## cheapie (Aug 6, 2018)

Welcome-looking forward to your perspective.


----------

